# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Атака DoS.Generic.SYNFlood

## Rodan

Добрый вечер.Хотелось бы получить информацию по поводу этой атаки.Может это вирус или глюк? За 2 минуты 416 TCP атак с разных портов и все на один 51987.KIS 12 выдал блокировку всех атакующих компов на 60 мин.Кто нибудь встречался с такой проблемой?Посоветуйте что делать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Stasiandr

Та же проблема. Уже несколько дней достает.
За пол часа работы 53 сетевые атаки DoS.Generic.SYNFlood.

Вот что пишут на сайте каспера



> На первом месте, как и в прошлом году, находится простая и распространенная атака Dos.Generic.SYNFlood, которая при успешном исполнении приводит к отказу в использовании атакуемого компьютера. Такой тип атак сегодня успешно отражается большинством современных систем обнаружения.

----------


## olejah

Да, если антивирус/фаерволл ловят эту атаку, можно не беспокоиться.

----------

*mrak74*,  Stasiandr

----------


## Stasiandr

Вот как один из вариантов решения проблемы.



> В течении продолжительного времени касперский выдавал сообщения об атаках DoS.Generic.SYNFlood на порт 63822.
> Проблема в большинстве случаев решалась переподключением соединения с интернетом.
> Но последние два дня количество атак заметно тормозило и так не очень мощный комп.
> 
> Как оказалось, этот порт прописан в uTorrent в качестве дефолтного.
> Чтобы изменить порт, нужно в uTorrent перейти в Настройки -> Соединение – и в «Настройки порта» установить галочку на «Случайны порт при запуске»
> При этом сразу сгенерировать новый и сохранить. Все.
> 
> Так же желательно обновить uTorrent до актуальной версии.


У себя так сделал. Пока полет нормальный (15 мин.)

UPD. После перезагрузки компа атаки пошли снова :Angry: .
Наверное просто отключу оповещение каспера, что б глаза не мозолило :Huh:

----------


## Rodan

Спасибо что откликнулись на моё сообщение.За эти несколько дней перечитал много литературы и об уязвимости uTorrent тоже.Но его у меня просто нет.Ни одна программа или служба этот порт не использует.Вопрос:зачем ломиться в закрытую дверь если есть 30 открытых?Какой-то дурачок балуется сниффером или это преднамеренная атака?Спама и баннеров счёт пошел на тысячи.Как не поймать заразу?Потому что если постоянно долбать в одно место может получится брешь.AVZ постоянно выдаёт наличие нескольких уязвимостей,хотя я их давно закрыл.И можно как-то отследить эти атаки? Заранее блогадарен.

----------

